# First heaver combo



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

Looking to get my first rod and reel combo for big drum out of the surf. I have caught them from the surf before but usually on 9-10 ft rods with spinners that served as kind off all purpose rods. Not going to break the bank because its my first combo specifically for this and i only hit the surf about 2-3 times a year. As far as reels im looking at a daiwa sealine 30 x-sha. Im looking to match this with a 12 ft rod. This is where im running into problems. There are so many options out there. Willing to spend around $120 or under on the Rod. Would like your guys opinions on what brand or specific line of rods i should be considering. I do not want to buy anything used, so it must be readily available new. 

Any other advice for a guy trying to throw 100yds plus for the first time would be nice as well.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

The Penn Battalion BATSF2550C12 6-12oz. Or TICA TC2 UEHA836502C 4-10oz. will serve you well as a startup heaver , They're affordable and well made for a first setup and would work well with your choice of reel.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2017)

The Daiwa Sealine SL-X30SHA is a great choice for your reel. 

You might also want to look at the Tsunami Trophy TSTSC 1102XH 11' ( 4-10oz ) or TSTSC 1202XH 12' ( 6-10 oz ). The Penn Battalion & Tica UEHA rods are great choices, too. There is also a 4-10 oz version of the Batallion rod, model TSTSC 1202XH ( 4-10 oz ) and a 6-12 oz model of the Penn Battalion rod, model UEHA936502C

The best way to choose would be to actually get the rods in your hands and see how they feel and fit to you. All of the rods mentioned so far are in the $130 - $180 range. The Penn & Tsnuami run $130-$140 and the TICA run $160-$180.

Whatever rod you choose, be sure you don't get a rod that is hard to load !


----------



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

Jollymon said:


> The Penn Battalion BATSF2550C12 6-12oz. Or TICA TC2 UEHA836502C 4-10oz. will serve you well as a startup heaver , They're affordable and well made for a first setup and would work well with your choice of reel.


What about the battalion in 4-10? the heaviest sinker i typically throw is 6 or 8 oz.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Mumbo_Pungo said:


> What about the battalion in 4-10? the heaviest sinker i typically throw is 6 or 8 oz.


Don't forget to take into account the weight of the Bait and what about days when you need a 10oz.sinker You'll have you cast it some to find it's "Sweet Spot" as far as what casts well and what cast's okay . It has to load well with the weight and bait too cast well


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

You're running two threads asking the same thing .

The Penn Battalion 12' XH will do what you need it to do .. the lighter of the two Penn 12' rods is way too whippy at the tip using 8nBait... The rod loads well with six or seven also. It's sweet spot is 8...The distance from butt to reel seat is about twenty eight inches on the Penn and the Tsunami. Typical for these two factory rods....A Daiwa SL30SH again is a good choice and less expensive than the SHA. Both sit about the same height off the rod which is a bit taller than other Surfcasting reels such as Saltists, Fathoms etc. I see way more Sloshes (SL30SH) being fished than I see SHAs. You should be able to get in to a Slosh and a Battalion setup for about $260.00 SRP....


----------



## NH Paul (Sep 7, 2017)

Good advice on the rods and reels. Since you are new to conventionals, best to put trying to throw 100 yards aside until you learn how to use the reel under different wind and lead weight + bait conditions. There are plenty of videos in you tube under "hatteras cast". Find a big field clear of people and practice this cast but start out real slow and easy while you get the feel of the rod and how the reel casts. Suggest you go shorter on the drop at first also, and use a shock leader! Ramp up as you gain confidence. If the reel blows up don't get frustrated, its happened to all of us and still does to some of us.


----------



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

From a quick googling i can find a sha cheaper than and slh. Am i missing something?


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Not missing anything, just sometimes someone needs to move inventory


----------



## animalbarrie (Jul 15, 2015)

If you can find a used Ocean Master 3-6oz - that would be a great rod. They are an under-rated from the factory and can throw 8oz all day long. I prefer throwing my 3-6 OM over my 6-12 OM CPS.


----------

